# Depressed and angry partner :( help!



## HELLLLPME (Dec 20, 2014)

My partner and I have been together for 5 years now. We both love each other more than anything. Although he has had a pretty tough trot in life recently and has been diagnosed with depression and anxiety. He has been through several different medications and is open to getting help and regularly sees a psychologist. 

Recently though his anger and depression got too much for me to handle so I left him. I am really struggling without him and I know we both miss each other incredibly. Today I went and saw him to try and talk some of our issues through. He is so down and depressed at the moment. He has left his job and has pretty much given up on life. He doesn't want to do anything or go anywhere, it kills me to see him like this. He has begun to hate everything in life. He hates everything and everyone and I cant be with him when he is like this because I am pretty much the exact opposite. I don't want to give up on him or us, but I don't know how to make him see how much he has to live for and how much we have to look forward to!!

He has anger issues that are connected with his depression, he often gets angry about anything! (traffic, no clothes, no phone service) I want to help him get back on the right track because when he is happy he is such an amazing caring person! and that is the person that I fell in love with! I am honestly at a loose end and don't know what to do anymore..

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Uptown (Mar 27, 2010)

HELLLLPME said:


> He has anger issues that are connected with his depression, he often gets angry about anything! (traffic, no clothes, no phone service).


HelpMe, welcome to the TAM forum. You seem to be describing the warning signs for IED (Intermittent Explosive Disorder ). I suggest you follow that link and let us know whether the red flags described in that article sound very familiar to you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Does he have any family?


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Have you talked with his psychologist to get help with this? I would start there. He or she may be able to give you some resources and help. I know it can be really hard living with someone with mental illness. It sounds like he is doing what he can to get help. Sometimes it takes time before someone can get to stability. I can't tell you whether you should stay or leave, that is really a personal choice. But maybe if you knew more about his condition, what boundries to set, and how to live as a partner with someone with mental illness you would feel better about it. You might try national alliance on mental illness - NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness - Mental Health Support, Education and Advocacy to see if you can find more information and maybe support in your area.


----------

